# Horse Ivermectin for sheep?



## cdehne

Hi Everyone,

I have been on these boards for years, but mostly as a lurker! I sometimes have something to contribute to the dairy goat forum, as that is my area of expertise ;~)

We now have 2, 6 month old Lincoln Longwool ewes that I want to de-worm. I always use a little bit of the horse wormer for my goats. Can I do this for sheep? Does anyone have a dosage for using horse Ivermectin in sheep?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I'd dose them the same as the goats.


----------



## Reed77

You can use equine paste de-wormer on goats and sheep?


----------



## bergere

Reed77 said:


> You can use equine paste de-wormer on goats and sheep?


Yes, I did all the time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> You can use equine paste de-wormer on goats and sheep?


It's all the same chemical but it's a LOT easier to dose accurately with the liquid Ivomec


----------



## equinecpa

Equine Ivomec paste is 1.87% ivermectin, while the Ivomec Sheep Drench is .08% ivermectin. Ivomet Sheep Drench has a recommended dose of 3 ml to 26 pounds, therefore 12 ml for a 100# sheep would have a concentration of 0.0096ml of ivermectin. If I calculate the concentration in the 1.87% that would equate to 0.5 ml?

That would be about 1/2 the equine dosage....somewhere I thought I read it was to be doubled?


----------



## jklloyd

The horse paste seems very palatable to the sheep. They also do not choke on it like they occasionally do on the liquid. It seems to work very well.


----------



## Carol K

So what dosage are you giving?

Carol K


----------



## equinecpa

I'm very curious about the dosage too...for those using ivermectin horse paste wormers- how much are you dosing your sheep?


----------



## jklloyd

I simply used the same lb. dosage as for the horse. Do not know if this is correct but it seemed to work.


----------



## equinecpa

For those who used the horse paste, how do you measure it? Mine has notches of 250# increments so I put it into a syringe-250# =1.5 ml. I ended up dosing .5 ml per sheep (or trying to anyhow). It didn't seem a very effective way of measuring as I'd have 1.5 ml in a syringe and then need to put .5 ml in the mouth -some got more some got less.


----------



## Cannon_Farms

sheep stupid goat smart person here, us goat folks always take and squirt the meds out and mix them up better then pull them up in a syringe so that a more accurate dose can be given.


----------



## Shoupie

I used to (and my dairy goat friend still does) the ivomec paste and dose by weight. I had big suffolk girls so I would just divide the 250 squirts into two. I figured the little bit extra would compensate for the bit they always managed to spit out. Worked very well for us. If I had smaller sheep I would use cannon farms method but I would cut the tip off of a catheter needle so you're not trying to squeeze that thick paste through a needle hole.


----------



## Acts In Motion

equinecpa said:


> Equine Ivomec paste is 1.87% ivermectin, while the Ivomec Sheep Drench is .08% ivermectin. Ivomet Sheep Drench has a recommended dose of 3 ml to 26 pounds, therefore 12 ml for a 100# sheep would have a concentration of 0.0096ml of ivermectin. If I calculate the concentration in the 1.87% that would equate to 0.5 ml?
> 
> That would be about 1/2 the equine dosage....somewhere I thought I read it was to be doubled?


I'm sorry I'm still trying to wrap my mind around this. For simplicity. I have a 100lb sheep that needs to be wormed. I have the 1.87 apple Ivermectin with lb. notches on the plunger, goes up to 1250lb for a horse. So for a sheep give how much? Hope I didn't give to much.


----------

